# Vacuum Packer



## buzzy (Jan 23, 2018)

Never really had the need for one went the kids lived at home. Never had meat in freezer long enough to get burnt Now the wife & I r empty nesters ( Yoohoo). I’d like to purchase one. Looking for a quality one that will last. So what do u all suggestion. Thanks in advance


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

Considering my somewhat limited needs, I went for cheap. I got a Ziploc Brand at Walmart for $49.95.
And it can use (comes with a hose) Food Savers vacuum canning adapters.
The plan there is to use Ball Mason jars for vacuum marinading, vacuum pickling, and vacuum dry canning.
I find the rolls of bags a tad pricey. But depending on what you had in the bag, you can wash, sanitize, and reuse the bags in a smaller configuration if you dare to.
If you've got deep pockets, you can go up to a vacuum chamber sealing machine. Those will vacuum seal bags with liquid in them. Shotgun Red has a demonstration of a Food Saver VS: a Chamber Machine.

I, LOL, I packaged up a block of cheddar cheese I had smoked. Then I packaged up the block I had shredded. :)
The block I had shredded turned back into a lump with the atmospheric pressure trying to get back in the sealed bag.
Imagine taking shredded cheese in your hand, then crush it. Makes a lump.
But with a vacuum sealer, it's about 100 times as squished. :confused::eek:
Moral of that story is: Put grated cheese in a Mason jar. ;)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> The block I had shredded turned back into a lump


Wonder if that would work on a broken watch?:D


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Wonder if that would work on a broken watch?:D



I don't think so. But I do know a ringing alarm clock in a vacuum chamber goes silent, and when the air is readmitted you can hear it again.
I wonder if that would work for a wife? :confused:


----------



## LanceR (Jan 23, 2018)

What kind of budget are you thinking?  Chamber sealer cost a lot more up front but you save a lot on bags.  f you expect to use it a lot and can afford the up front cost that may be a good solution.  


Lance


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 23, 2018)

For my budget, I went with the Nesco VS-02.  It had very good reviews.  Works great for our needs.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Jan 23, 2018)

I bought the Crenova VS100S.  I have been using it almost a year now with no complaints.  The biggest selling feature for me was the “pulse” option.  It sells on Amazon for $80.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Check out Lisa B. (Sponsor):  Vacuum Sealers Unlimited for all things Vacuum Sealed!



December/January discount code:*
*Save 10% Off All Bags, Rolls, & Canisters

for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's, or VacMaster home suction machines.

ALL MACHINES NOW SHIP FOR FREE*

*Just enter SMJAN18 at checkout and the discount will automatically be applied.
I am also working to get more products on the site to save you money on meat processing equipment. I just got some great deals on sausage stuffers. 

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Sausage-Stuffers_c71.htm

I will have more products coming soon!

Our ULTRA bags will save you money! They are thicker than the FoodSaver brand, and I have ordered in bulk to save you $$$. Check out our new line of ULTRA bags and rolls for your FoodSaver, Weston, Cabela's and Vacmaster countertop suction machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/ULTRA-Bags-Rolls-for-FoodSaver-VacMaster-Weston-etc_c278.htm

We also carry CLEAR/GOLD BAGS that work with your FoodSaver / Cabela's / Weston / VacMaster machines:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Clear-Gold-Bags-for-FoodSaver-Seal-a-Meal_c171.htm

We are now carrying all-stainless steel home suction sealers. We have two models and one of them has a huge 16" long seal bar:

PRO 350 - standard 12" seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Pro-350-876350.htm

PRO 380 - 16" extra long seal bar length:

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/VacMaster-Home-Use-Vacuum-Sealing-Machines_c12.htm

We also carry MYLAR BAGS, and other emergency preparedness supplies! Click HERE to see.

Check out our full line of chamber vacuum machines and supplies for the professional smoker!

Take care and thanks for your business!

Lisa*

VacuumSealersUnlimited.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2018)

Vacmaster pro 380, if it's in your budget.
Best sealer I have ever owned.
Al


----------



## buzzy (Jan 24, 2018)

Chamber sealer is way over budget


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 24, 2018)

I use the Food Saver sealer which handles all my needs, I don't see my model listed anymore but it was around $100 and came with a bunch of bags. Definitely get one with a pulse button to seal things you don't want crushed and a hose attachment is nice if you ever want to seal jars or use the reusable zip lock vac bags.

For bags check out Nutri Lock bags and rolls on Amazon. They sell 2 50' rolls ranging from $14 to $17 depending on the width. Nutri Lock uses 4 mil plastic which is heaver then most other bags and rolls. I mostly use the rolls so I can custom cut bags and not have a lot of waste but I also keep a few quart bags on hand for the quick use just sealing up one or two items deal.


----------



## rjob (Jan 24, 2018)

Purchased the VP112s about 2yrs ago. From Lisa great sealer. Worth the $.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 24, 2018)

When my foodsaver died I looked at many dealers including Weston, Vac Master and LEM. I chose LEM. Could not be more satisfied.


----------

